# True Glass Tree Frogs (Centrolenidae) Is there interest?



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Question for you guys...

What sort of interest do you think there would be for true costa rican glass frogs? (Centrolenids)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrolenidae

It may be possible to bring perfect captive raised specimens in if there is an interest. I have no idea what they would sell for but I can tell you that most (if not all) of the money would go immediately and directly back to research and preservation of tropical wet and premontane rain forest.

They are kept very similar to darts (but do require a bit more space)....and are being fed wild type fruit flies which these guys will (very voraciously) hunt and grab right out of the air.

If enough folks are interested I will pursue the effort of making them available.

Chris


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I would love some! I don't think I would be able to get some soon (it would be in about 5-6 months at the earliest probably, especially if they are over 80$ each), but sure I think if it was possible it would be great to get some in the U.S.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd love to see some in the hobby. A friend has some hyalinobatrachium but as with most costa rican frogs they are difficult to find in the hobby. They are very cool animals, as long as they come in legally I think there would be a market for them.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I would believe there would be more than enough interest to support a market (as long as it is done so legally). And with the proceeds going to conservation - looks like the ideal situation.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I would definetly love some of these. I'd easily pay up to $75 for them, especially if I knew the money was going to research and preservation.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

What country are you getting them from?

Danny


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well first...I am not "Getting them".

However there is a conservation biologist who is raising them and has the paperwork to export a small portion of the offspring raised. The concern really has been if it is worth the effort considering the small return they would get for the work involved. Thus why I am suggesting that most if not 100% be offered back. I think most of us here would think this person is living our dream...but conservation is hard work...and doesn't pay. Thus this would really be an effort to help support an effort initiated by one of the people is who dedicating themselves to the animals we love.

What would be great is if there was a way to be sure the source was able to see a return on F1 frogs as well. Once a species that can breeds prolifically is established...clearly so will the money to support the effort. 

While this is a possibility... it certainly isn't something that would just happen...and would take many months to arrange. They are gorgeous animals though...and I think if they were to go to responsible keepers they would make great terrarium inhabitants. I will dig a little deeper but I really want to make sure if it did happen it would be structured to provide the largest benefit and not just support people trying to make money off a new species.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd be interested, and have no problem offering all proceeds of F1+ back to the researchers. Seems like a great idea.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

While I probably wouldn't be able to pay the asking price I'd definetly be interested in seeing these and other Costarican frogs in the hobby...esp. if brought in in this manner!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds awesome!! Put me down for some!!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> Well first...I am not "Getting them".
> 
> However there is a conservation biologist who is raising them and has the paperwork to export a small portion of the offspring raised. The concern really has been if it is worth the effort considering the small return they would get for the work involved. Thus why I am suggesting that most if not 100% be offered back. I think most of us here would think this person is living our dream...but conservation is hard work...and doesn't pay. Thus this would really be an effort to help support an effort initiated by one of the people is who dedicating themselves to the animals we love.
> 
> ...



I was talking to this guy recently and was telling him that he should get this going.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

are you talking about Brian?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I wanted some of those when I first got into frogs a while back. I am not sure if I could afford them though.
I would love to see them come into the hobby.

Curt.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd be thrilled to have some...if it weren't for the fact I have no space or time for any more frogs at the moment


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I will keep everyone up to date. 

IF it happens it will be very structured and as part of a bigger program to support public education and the research being done. The permit allows for the exportation of a small percentage of the total number of specimens captive bred within a given year. 

Thanks for the input!

Chris


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Heck ya, there's interest. Please pm me if there are any new developments.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Keep me informed. I`ve been interested in these guys for years!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Bring in C. ilex and H. fleischmanni


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> Bring in C. ilex and H. fleischmanni


The fleischmanni were doing great when I saw them!


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd be very interested in obtaining some. When will these reach Europe? 8)


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Again...this is not something that is going to happen tomorrow....and that it will happen at all is not locked up. 

An export to Europe would be handled separately from this due to paperwork. I am not sure if that will occur or not as we are not talking a large number of animals. That being said...no one wants to exclude anyone so if it is possible (and makes financial sense) it will be looked into.

Again...this is basically just an idea and some discussion at this point. Folks on the board will likely be the first to know if it comes to fruition....just gotta be patient. 

Thanks for the interest and replys.


----------



## AJ (Jun 24, 2004)

While it's nice to hear that there is consideration in bringing more glass frogs to the private sector, I hope if they eventually come in they go to individuals who are more concerned with maintaining captive populations than with economic viability or collection building.

That being said, there are at least a few species which seem to do well and reproduce fairly readily in captivity. Hope something good develops out of this in the not too distant future.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I know I've been interested in working with these awesome little treefrogs for years. If they are to come in small quantities, at least at first, I'd love to see at least a decent percentage go to dedicated breeders, especially if they could be part of ASN for example. These are a classic frog that could and likely would suffer from a case of "highest bidder" so if they are brought in, I think it would be a good idea, at least for the first couple batches, to feel out who a good part of the stock would go so, so valuable founder stock wouldn't be lost. They can then supply the hobby to those who may not be so successful... I don't want to sound elitist, but if only small amounts would come in, I think they should be handled differently than "first come first serve" where almost all are never heard from again...


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

I wouldn't say that. Anyone i know willing to pay say, 250 dollar for one frog is determined to breed with such expensive frogs. 

But i agree that the first exports should go to experienced breeders. It would be best.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, who is experienced with glass tree frogs in the US? Hah. I know, I know, I'm just kidding. People who've bred treefrogs of similar requirements would be good. Or people with enough experience in similar aspects that they could... 

And price hasn't stopped many people, in fact it may actually prove inhibitive to some of those that they would do best with. It's incredibly unfortunate, and while I'd love to get these frogs and think I could do well with them... I couldn't afford a $500 pair of frogs (especially since the set up they'd need - which is the set up I just did for some other frogs - would add another $100 or so to the price). Maybe by the time they come in some of my other TFs will produce enough for me to afford them :roll:


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well that...and you "work for frogs"......


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

well ive worked with a few corey....


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well yeah, and that's practically cheating since you probably worked with frogs from the same guy they're talking about


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

I would be very interested in this. $$$ wouldn't be a big deal for something as special as these, at least to me. They would take a huge precedent 

Of course I am unexperienced, and I also say first choice should go to those w/ experience in tree frogs.

As a sidenote, sorry about my long absence. School is CRAZY...


----------

